# Going to my first show



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am going to my first UKC conformation show this weekend in Massachusetts with Sally's Mom, and Game Boy. I am bringing Luna, Sally's Mom is bringing Emily, Kady, and Marty. Emily is Luna's half sister, and Kady is Emily's daughter. Marty is Luna's brother. Game Boy is bringing Emily's son, and Kady's brother, Vinny. It will be a big load of goldens, that is for sure! It will also be a big load of fun! I will try and post pictures, and keep you all updated. That is if I remember to bring my computer! Here is a recent picture of 9 month old, Luna!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like fun! Take some pics!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Have fun! Take it all in..the sights and sounds..and all those doggie kisses! I have a show this weekend too, hoping things are better than last time for me!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

That sounds like a fun trip - I'm sure you will have a great time. Please take lots of pictures. Cookie and I love to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck to little beauty Luna, and the Celebration goldens.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Have a wonderful day, your first is never forgotten! Despite everything going wrong in the ring our Chester got first and second and lots of praise from fellow exhibitors and judges re his potential although as exhibitors we had a HUGE amount to learn! What we saw though was a an amazing amount of people keen to help us and advise and it was really a very good expreience. Unlike you, we didnt go with anyone so felt very alone and out of the crowd so I am sure you will have a ball! Lovely photo! Will look forward to photos!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am told UKC is a bit more laid back then AKC. Which is just what I need! OnMyWay2MyDreams, good luck at your show, keep me posted on how you do! Briguy, give Cookie a good butt scratch for me!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am happy to read Chester's first show went well. It is nice to hear that others are so helpful to those still trying to find their feet! : )


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wish I was still in Mass. Even though I never showed, I tried to attend as many as possible in Mass and RI. Don't think I have been to an UKC one though. Have fun!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have fun!! Luna is a real looker!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, it is much more low key than AKC, especially since pros can only show their own dogs. GameBoy and I had a lot of fun last year at this show. I am bringing four!! dogs. I pre entered three, so I saved some money.... But I was looking at Mantha who still looks and moves great at almost ten, so I decided to put her in the altered dog class.... We will all get our exercise...


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Yes, it is much more low key than AKC, especially since pros can only show their own dogs. GameBoy and I had a lot of fun last year at this show. I am bringing four!! dogs. I pre entered three, so I saved some money.... But I was looking at Mantha who still looks and moves great at almost ten, so I decided to put her in the altered dog class.... We will all get our exercise...


Good luck to you all, and I hope you can post some pictures. That will be a fun trip with your crew!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Excited that Mantha is coming too!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Soooo proud of Vinny, Luna, Kady, Emmie, and Mantha. In four shows, Luna was BOB two times, Vinny had a BOB, and total novice, Marty, had two best males and a BOB. Marty was a big surprise... Vinny, Lady, and Emmie are all similar in body type...and Luna and Marty (brother and sister) are also similar. Kady managed to appeal to all judges with a Best Female and two reserves. And Mantha, I showed her in the altered class because at ten she is still very nice(she is.a CKC CH and had 10 AKC points). The final judge recognized her quality...when she ran her hand down Mantha's chest, she said, "Can you see I am smiling?". She loooved Mantha's forechest....because she has a great one. Then when she gaited around the ring, she said,"Can you see I am still smiling?". Unfortunately, the judge for Best Altered was the terrier judge. She NEVER put her hands on any of the dogs in the ring...which includes bites, etc... She picked two terriers as Best and Reserve. I am a good loser normally, but when that happened, I was angry. You put your hands on my ten year old bitch, and you will see quality....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you, Sally's mom for the update! What a fun weekend we had! UKC is a lot of fun, and very laid back. It is a great start for novice handlers that is for sure. I am proud of all of our goldens, and how well they did! Especially since it was always one of ours who went to group in all 4 shows!  Now get ready for a lot of pictures!!!!!! 









The girls. From left to right: Mantha, Emily, Kady, and Luna.









Vinny in the ring looking all handsome! 









Another pictures of Vinny in the ring.









Vinny.









Parker, Emily's brother came along for support and practice for obedience. 









Luna in the ring.









Mantha, waiting.









Mantha, in the ring.









Mantha, in the ring looking all pretty! : )









Kady, waiting.









Kady, the stack is off, but her boy is stacking her, and for a junior, he did a pretty good job! : ) 









Marty, don't let him fool you. He is a wild one!









Marty, STAYING stacked in the ring.









Marty, he sure has a nice head.









Emily looking all pretty!









Emily, she is a cutie!









Emily, looking pretty.









The girls, from left to right: Kady, Luna, and Mantha.









More of the girls, from left to right: Emily, Kady, and Mantha




Well, that is it! We sure did have a great time! Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow - fantastic job! 

I loved looking at the pictures of all the dogs. Kady looks so much like Cookie in the first picture. 

I hope the humans had as much fun as it looks like the dogs did!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Gret pics, glad you all had fun! I had a fun weekend even though didn't get any ribbons. Lilly and I did do better in the ring so I'm happy with that progress.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful photos and exciting news! Congratulations. . .


----------

